# I have a problem...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG! Just put all our puppy purchases together... 

Can't even bear to work out how much I've spent lol! 

Saffi is going to be one spoilt pooch...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
TURI!!!!! you could open a store with what you have there!!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wait...where is her bed? her crate? her leash?? lol do you have another bed full of stuff somewhere else??


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I know... it's terrible isn't it? Marcus is a bit cross - I'm trying my cute butter wouldn't melt in my mouth look but it isn't working...


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

WOW, Archie is deprived I think. Lucky Saffi


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Had to show this pic to my hubby to prove that I am not a doggie shopaholic - that title firmly belongs with you!
H x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> wait...where is her bed? her crate? her leash?? lol do you have another bed full of stuff somewhere else??


Um... that doesn't include two crates... 

We've two rolls of vet bedding at the back - one in white, one in grey. 

And there's a puppy lead and collar in there somewhere. Ooo, spotted it, it's in front of the tennis balls!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

And once you get the dog there will be other things you will just HAVE to have


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> And once you get the dog there will be other things you will just HAVE to have


I knew you wouldn't judge me Colin


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Actually Turi looking at your stash makes me realise that we went a bit mad too! We bought loads of soft toys as we wanted to recreate 'litter mates'! - he loved those but has shown little interest in most of the other toys He's been more interested in his stag bar and anything he can chew like a pig's ear! Only 1 more week to go!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Actually Turi looking at your stash makes me realise that we went a bit mad too! We bought loads of soft toys as we wanted to recreate 'litter mates'! - he loved those but has shown little interest in most of the other toys He's been more interested in his stag bar and anything he can chew like a pig's ear! Only 1 more week to go!!!


One of the cuddly toys is for snuggling with... the others make a whole host of noises from bubbles to squeeks, to oinks. Great in theory but seriously irritating in practice, I'm sure 

I've bought a few (ha!) chewing toys after everyone's comments about how much Cockapoos love to chew 

This time next week I'll have a Saffipoo!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi - You are no different to an army of 'Poo lovers XXXX

Some would, some could .......and You did !

Enjoy - and Spread The Love !

Stephen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow saffi is going to be one lucky pup,not long to go now xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Stephen - I've probably gone massively overboard but I'm just so excited!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

When I first saw the photo I thought it was an advert for Pets at Home  I daren't leave Madeleine in a pet shop for 5 mins as she buys Beau something new everytime and most nights you can't see our lounge floor due to Beau getting everything out of her "toy" box  At least Saffi isn't going to be bored which is a good thing right!!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH!!! you are so cute!!! you know...you probably haven't gone that overboard...puppies distroy toys, so some will be gone, others will last....I probably have just as much stuff...only we didn't know we were getting lady till we got her...so I didn't have the pre-shopping. But I now have...buckets of toys, and fancy buckets for the toys, 2 crates, 2 leashes, 2 bag holders, lots more toys, bowls at my house and my moms, bed at my house and my moms, treats gallore, stag bars, more toys....balls...lol...coats....and anything I can buy without my husband seeing...oh and a fancy bling bling collar for fun.....see Turi...you are actually TOTALLY normal.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW and Derek thought I was bad ... I bow to your shopping skills xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> When I first saw the photo I thought it was an advert for Pets at Home  I daren't leave Madeleine in a pet shop for 5 mins as she buys Beau something new everytime and most nights you can't see our lounge floor due to Beau getting everything out of her "toy" box  At least Saffi isn't going to be bored which is a good thing right!!  x


Yes, we've spent a lot at Pets at Home but also at Pet Planet which I really like. Oh, and TK Maxx randomly... 

I love the fact that your daughter buys Beau treats  It's the sort of thing I'd get told off for when I was younger... spoiling the fur babies!



lady amanda said:


> HAHAH!!! you are so cute!!! you know...you probably haven't gone that overboard...puppies distroy toys, so some will be gone, others will last....I probably have just as much stuff...only we didn't know we were getting lady till we got her...so I didn't have the pre-shopping. But I now have...buckets of toys, and fancy buckets for the toys, 2 crates, 2 leashes, 2 bag holders, lots more toys, bowls at my house and my moms, bed at my house and my moms, treats gallore, stag bars, more toys....balls...lol...coats....and anything I can buy without my husband seeing...oh and a fancy bling bling collar for fun.....see Turi...you are actually TOTALLY normal.




To be honest a lot of the toys won't be suitable for a wee puppy - the ball thrower, a random wooden game where the puppy finds treats inside. I'm hoping (famous last words) that I won't have to buy anything for a very long time. Actually, scrap that. Who am I fooling? I love the puppy purchases and don't want them to stop - I'm every advertisers dream 

Lady sounds as spoilt as our little Saffi will be


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

absolutly worth it......
saffi certainly wont get bored,she wont know what to play with.
not long now......how exciting


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The only mistake you have made it letting it all be put in one place so it is obvious how much there is  scatter it throughout the house and in various cupboards and nobody will ever realise 

I have boxes and boxes of toys belonging to my last dogs which Molly is still working her way through!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> When I first saw the photo I thought it was an advert for Pets at Home  I daren't leave Madeleine in a pet shop for 5 mins as she buys Beau something new everytime and most nights you can't see our lounge floor due to Beau getting everything out of her "toy" box  At least Saffi isn't going to be bored which is a good thing right!!  x


Ciara's just the same with Izzy, problem is, it's my money!
Mind you, puppies are still cheaper to spoil than teenage girls aren't they Ali?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
To be honest a lot of the toys won't be suitable for a wee puppy - the ball thrower, a random wooden game where the puppy finds treats inside. I'm hoping (famous last words) that I won't have to buy anything for a very long time. Actually, scrap that. Who am I fooling? I love the puppy purchases and don't want them to stop - I'm every advertisers dream 

Lady sounds as spoilt as our little Saffi will be [/QUOTE]

HAHAHa yes Lady is spoilt, LOL but good Spoilt...Saffi will be fine... and you won't be able to stop making purchases. it is adictive....everywhere you go you will be thinking would Saffi like this...lol I make my husband nuts!...but it is so fun when your Husband will start coming home with stuff too! it doesn't happen often but it is great when it does


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Phew, glad to hear you don't all think I'm crackers 

And will spread the future purchases around the house so that Marcus doesn't notice :laugh: 

To be honest I think Marcus will spoil her more than me... even now he comes home with special catnip toys for the pussies and they're not even his :hug: I love seeing men going gaga over pets...


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Gosh, I don't feel so bad about the number of things I've got Polly now!  But ironically one of her favourite things to play with is little bottles of water... empty of course! When I'm drinking from one she's sat with eyes glued to me waiting for me to finish so she can bag it! I have to sneak them away to recycle or the house would disappear under them! lol
Enjoy Saffi!


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Brilliant!!!! Love it


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi - I don't see any kongs in the pic? - they are very good - so maybe more shopping to do?!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hate to tell you this or maybe I hate to tell Marcus this but it doesn't end with puppy stage- it continues


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like the pile of stuff I had for Max before he arrived! I like your style!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! What a fab selection you have!  Lucky Saffi 

I hate to tell you this but you will have to buy more balls! Not in the early days but once you start going outside playing games!  Unless you have a super ball retriever of a Cockapoo! Daisy is good until something else distracts her and then ball is dropped where ever she is and off she goes!  xx


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha I'm glad I'm not alone! I can't go to the petstore without getting Lucy a little something.. it drives my husband crazy! I keep saying, okay we have everything she needs NOW, so I wont buy anymore stuff. But then the next time I go, I see something that she just HAS to have! Its an addiction! LOL enjoy your new little one, it looks like you are well prepared


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Wow! What a fab selection you have!  Lucky Saffi
> 
> I hate to tell you this but you will have to buy more balls! Not in the early days but once you start going outside playing games!  Unless you have a super ball retriever of a Cockapoo! Daisy is good until something else distracts her and then ball is dropped where ever she is and off she goes!  xx


Hey I've got one like that .... Except muggins here is the ball collect until she spots it and gets there first.... Wish she'd save me walking for though you get a canny distance with a ball launcher!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the water bottle tip Ann – I’ll try that!

Jane, we have not one but two Kongs! One was donated by Lauren (Lozza) who kindly gave us Boston’s equafleece he’d grown out of too. 

Shirley – shhhhh, don’t tell Marcus it will continue! 

Sarah (Sezra) – would you buy standard tennis balls? We (well, I!) bough a boomer ball too but it’s huge so can’t imagine it’ll be appropriate for a little puppy in the early days


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Turi!, I'd better clear some space in my spare room by the looks of it as I haven't really started on my shopping yet! I have got my mother-in-law to start making a lovely patchwork doggy blanket! she likes to have a project on the go and makes amazing quilts.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant think of anything better to spend your money on Turi


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks good to me Turi. That's why I'm heading off to Crufts, to do some serious shopping for one lovely little lady 

Regards, water bottle, either screw the lid on really tight, or take it off along with the plastic ring. They enjoy that bit and its a bit dangerous.

By the way the lobster toy on the far right - is that one of those that makes an electronic sound? Millie has the fish, she's most confused by the sound, but loves it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Looks good to me Turi. That's why I'm heading off to Crufts, to do some serious shopping for one lovely little lady
> 
> Good idea - can you take Millie with you?
> 
> ...


Yes - it makes a sound like the lobster in Finding Nemo. I love it! My favourite noise so far is the rubber cow by far. My least favorite noise is the hard boiled softie that I bought from Pet Planet http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=182&pf_id=52705. The cats will be petrified, it's so loud!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks for the water bottle tip Ann – I’ll try that!
> 
> Jane, we have not one but two Kongs! One was donated by Lauren (Lozza) who kindly gave us Boston’s equafleece he’d grown out of too.
> 
> ...


When we first got Daisy she wasn't interested in chasing balls so we bought her small squeeky tennis balls from PAH  They were fab and she really liked them. We just buy their cheap tennis balls now, they are not great but I don't feel annoyed when they get lost or left behind! 

Saffi is very lucky, you are going to make a lovely Cockapoo Mummy!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, that is quite a stash!  Who knows that you will be like when it comes to Christmas and Birthdays... Lucky Saffi


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yes - it makes a sound like the lobster in Finding Nemo. I love it! My favourite noise so far is the rubber cow by far. My least favorite noise is the hard boiled softie that I bought from Pet Planet http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=182&pf_id=52705. The cats will be petrified, it's so loud!


My favourite and Millie likes it sometimes, is a latex pig with a snout that make a lovely oinking noise, 

Alas Millie can't go to Crufts, unless of course I show her  What do you think... in the mixed breed class...... ah, one day


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope I make a lovely Cockapoo mummy... getting nervous now 

I asked about Crufts because there were lots of dogs at Discover Dogs. Maybe they were being shown too!


----------



## karen55 (Jan 14, 2012)

You can never have enough !! Im sure the things youve bought will be spread over the first year so its not a lot really  just wait until Christmas !!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Turi, have just sold a crate I never used, have vet bet with reciept which I must return to store! It is an improbable solution you buy when your brain thinks of something else! however you will probably never use half of it! Hey it is half the fun of puppy planning go girl!


----------

